
What was really happening in Crazy Rich Asians’ pivotal mahjong scene - ColinWright
http://blog.angryasianman.com/2018/08/what-was-really-happening-in-crazy-rich.html
======
ColinWright
I don't usually post things like this, but I read this article all the way
through and was engaged by it. If you've seen the film, maybe this will prompt
you to see it again. If you haven't, it's your choice as to whether to watch
first then read this for more depth, or read this, then decide whether or not
to watch the film.

Regardless, I found it intriguing.

